# IATSE Local 1's first female Head Carpenter



## derekleffew (Oct 7, 2016)

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/09/t...l?smprod=nytcore-ipad&smid=nytcore-ipad-share


----------



## Van (Oct 7, 2016)

Congrats Little Lady! Now you just sit over there and look purty while us men-folk do some heavy lifting..... /sarcasm off


----------



## sk8rsdad (Oct 7, 2016)

Has OSHA seen that photo?


----------



## Footer (Oct 7, 2016)

sk8rsdad said:


> Has OSHA seen that photo?



Whats wrong with it?


----------



## MarshallPope (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm guessing lack of hard hats could be a reasonable complaint.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Oct 7, 2016)

Footer said:


> Whats wrong with it?


Well, the article kind of makes me sad that it's the 21st century and this is news at all. 

Aside from that it's the lack of hard hats and the guy resting his hand in a crush zone. I'm not sure about safety shoes. In my jurisdiction a stage under changeover is a construction zone so OHSA (not OSHA) would have a field day with it if they got involved.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Oct 7, 2016)

Is "OHSA" a different organization from the Occupational Safety and Health Administration?


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 8, 2016)

https://www.labour.gov.on.ca/english/hs/pubs/ohsa/

OSHA=U.S.
OHSA=Canada

Similar, yet different.


----------



## Footer (Oct 8, 2016)

sk8rsdad said:


> Well, the article kind of makes me sad that it's the 21st century and this is news at all.
> 
> Aside from that it's the lack of hard hats and the guy resting his hand in a crush zone. I'm not sure about safety shoes. In my jurisdiction a stage under changeover is a construction zone so OHSA (not OSHA) would have a field day with it if they got involved.



Its not here. You don't see the high vis vests and hard hats in most places. Safety shoes are suggested but not required. Hard hats are becoming more common in arena shows but they still are not the norm. The crush zone thing is way beyond what I would be really concerned about. The guy was leaning on the genie to measure a trim... 

Truly, I was surprised that the legs were cranked down on the Genie. Local 1 did a big push after they had a lift go over at Lincoln Center years ago to stop the moving while up practice and this picture shows that.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Oct 8, 2016)

Local 1 is NYC, right?

I would have assumed Canada (without reading the piece)... why?


----------



## SteveB (Oct 8, 2016)

No clue why you would think Canada, which had about 4 people living there when IATSE got started, yuk, yuk.

And yes, One is a NYC local, currently covers, Manhattan, The Bronx and Staten Island in NYC as well as Westchester, Putnam, Nassau and Suffolk counties. Local 4 is Brooklyn and Queens. 

Formed in 1886 as the Theatrical Protective Union, so that snarky comment about Canada isn't far off.


----------



## RonHebbard (Oct 8, 2016)

SteveB said:


> No clue why you would think Canada, which had about 4 people living there when IATSE got started, yuk, yuk.


And all four of us were happy in our igloos with the nice refrigerators the snarky U.S. salesman sold us with only our best interests at heart. I think his last name was Trump if I'm remembering correctly. Oh! And he left us some pretty glass baubles too! DMX controlled glass baubles at that. Now there's a vanishing skill. How to correctly address your glass baubles.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 8, 2016)

I've no clue what a glass bauble is. Is that a Canadian pronunciation of bottle ?, what you drink that awful beer out of, Eh ?.


----------



## RonHebbard (Oct 9, 2016)

SteveB said:


> I've no clue what a glass bauble is. Is that a Canadian pronunciation of bottle ?, what you drink that awful beer out of, Eh ?.


Sorry Steve; Many folks from below the 49th believe Canada to be populated by Eskimos and native, North American, Indians. Purportedly when folks crossed the oceans and discovered the Americas, they "purchased" huge tracts of land from the Indians for items of very little actual value. As the stories have it, many Indians sold their lands for eye catching beads and small, shiny, pieces of cheap glass referred to as baubles. Thus: Glass baubles equate to cheap, useless, insignificant pieces of shiny, eye catching, excrement. No. No reference to bottles although I suppose some pretty colored bottles could be pressed into qualifying.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## What Rigger? (Oct 11, 2016)

"I haven't seen a show in a long time. I'm here enough!"

Exactly.


----------



## Footer (Oct 11, 2016)

RonHebbard said:


> Sorry Steve; Many folks from below the 49th believe Canada to be populated by Eskimos and native, North American, Indians.



Na, we just think its full of frenchmen who don't want to be called Canadians or Frenchmen and everyone else is a hockey player with missing teeth. And Red Green. Can't forget Red Green. I actually never equate Canada and Native Americans.


----------



## RonHebbard (Oct 11, 2016)

Footer said:


> Na, we just think its full of frenchmen who don't want to be called Canadians or Frenchmen and everyone else is a hockey player with missing teeth. And Red Green. Can't forget Red Green. I actually never equate Canada and Native Americans.


And our Frenchmen are known for having a street-legal beer with a higher alcohol content than the rest of Canada and I know some Americans are aware of that as I had a visiting A1 once who requested I have a case of it on hand upon his arrival. I had a sealed case of 24 chilled in the bottom of the crew room fridge, showed it to him upon his arrival and he was off to a great day.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## Van (Oct 11, 2016)

Canada = Kids in the Hall


----------



## RonHebbard (Oct 11, 2016)

Van said:


> Canada = Kids in the Hall


Plus Trailer Park Boys.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Oct 12, 2016)

<sigh>

"I wouldn't have assumed an article about Local 1 was about Canada -- implying OHSA, rather than OSHA -- without reading the entire piece, which I hadn't done."

Sorry for the typo.


----------

